# Backup



## jstaso (Mar 9, 2004)

It would be nice to be able to backup my wishlists and season passes I create online or on a computer on the network


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Not only that, but all the settings on a TiVo. That way, one can easily be up and running again if a TiVo's hard drive croaks.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

jstaso said:


> It would be nice to be able to backup my wishlists and season passes I create online or on a computer on the network


TivoWebPlus


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Can TivoWebPlus be used on a non-hacked Tivo?



unclemoosh said:


> TivoWebPlus


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

magnus said:


> Can TivoWebPlus be used on a non-hacked Tivo?


Nope. You would have to install TWP.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

'Not just install TWP. Unless one has an older Tivo, one must replace the PROM, first, in order to break the chain of trust, then hack the OS, so the Tivo will boot with non-standard applications and not delete the hacks. Then one must disable the firewall. Finally one installs TWP. While not incredibly difficult, it's not quite a trivial matter, either, and it's definitely not suported by TiVo, Inc.


----------



## unclemoosh (Sep 11, 2004)

Although I believe you should have a thorough understanding of what you are doing when hacking your box, many tools are available to simplify the process. If all goes well, you have joy. If not, you have trouble. Search for Zipper and Tweak.


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

jstaso said:


> It would be nice to be able to backup my wishlists and season passes I create online or on a computer on the network


Tivo should just have this as part of there service, where your info is stored online, and when you re-connect your account to a new box the info is transfered over. Even editable settings online.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

unclemoosh said:


> Although I believe you should have a thorough understanding of what you are doing when hacking your box, many tools are available to simplify the process.


Including those I've written myself.



unclemoosh said:


> Search for Zipper and Tweak.


No, thanks. I'm aware of both, as well as Sapper, which is the one targeted to the systems I have. Since none of them work, I use none of them. Since the tools I wrote myself do work, I use them.


----------

